# Managing Common Mullein.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb. Interesting facts on this bi-annual weed.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/managing-common-mullein-this-fall/


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

My most hated weed! I scout regularly with a hoe. Very therapeutic and good exercise


----------

